# Portugal League Transfers 08/09



## GamblingMaster (Aug 5, 2008)

Academica 

Slovakian goalkeeper Boris Peskovic from Gornik; Uruguayan midfielder Carlos Aguiar from Liverpool Montevideo; Polish midfielder Lukasz Madej on a free transfer from Lodz; Senegalese forward Modou Sougou from Leiria; Brazilian defender Luis Nunes from Juventude. 

Amadora 

Midfielder Fernando Alexandre from Mafra; Midfielder Hugo Gomes from Portimonense; Brazilian midfielder Jardel from Cruzeiro; Defender Nuno Andre on loan from Porto; Forward Rui Varela from Olivais Moscavide; Midfielder Vitor Vinha on loan from Academica Coimbra. 

Belenenses 

Defender China from Naval. 

Benfica 

Uruguayan midfielder Jonathan Urretavizcaya from River Plate; Defender Jorge Ribeiro from Boavista; Brazilian defender Sidnei Rechel from Internacional for a fee of €5m; Argentinean midfielder Pablo Aimar from Zaragoza for a fee of €6.5m; Midfielder Carlos Martins from Recreativo Huelva for a fee of €3m; Spanish midfielder Javier Balboa from Real Madrid for a fee of €4m; French midfielder Hassan Yebda from Le Mans; Midfielder Ruben Amorim from Belenenses. 

Braga 

Zambian forward Rainford Kalaba from ZESCO United; Brazilian defender Evaldo from Maritimo; Forward Filipe Oliveira from Leixoes; Uruguayan midfielder Luis Aguiar from Porto; Goalkeeper Mario Felgueiras from Portimonense; Brazilian defender Moises from Cruzeiro; Brazilian forward Paulo Cesar on a free transfer from Leiria; Brazilian defender Andres Leone from Vila Nova; Brazilian defender Edimar from Ipatinga. 

Guimaraes 

Brazilian forward Douglas de Oliveira from America; Brazilian forward Jean Coral from Criciuma; French defender Gregory Arnolin from Maritimo; Defender Jose Lionn from Torreense; Brazilian midfielder Wenio from Maritimo. 

Leixoes 

Austrian goalkeeper Hans-Peter Berger from Ried. 

Maritimo 

Brazilian midfielder Joao Coimbra from Benfica Lisbon; Forward Manu from Benfica Lisbon; Midfielder Paulo Jorge from Benfica Lisbon; Brazilian defender Fernando Cardozo from Nacional Funchal; Midfielder Miguelito from Braga; Defender Carlos Fernandes on a free transfer from Braga; French midfielder Fabien Debray from Entente; Forward Pedro Moutinho from Falkirk. 

Nacional Fuch. 

Brazilian forward Nene from Cruzeiro for a fee of €0.2m; Croatian forward Duje Cop from Hajduk Split. 

Naval 

Brazilian forward Bolivia from Atletico Paranaense; Brazilian midfielder Joao Coimbra from Benfica; French goalkeeper Romuald Peiser from Gueugnon; French midfielder Sekou Baradji from Martigues; Goalkeeper Bruno Jorge from Estoril; Brazilian defender Daniel Cruz from Parana; Goalkeeper Jorge Baptista on a free transfer from Leixoes; Brazilian defender Tiago Rannow from Chapecoense. 

Porto 

Brazilian forward Givanildo Vieira de Souza from Rentistas for a fee of €5.5m; Romanian defender Cristian Sapunaru from Rapid Bucharest for a fee of €2.5m; Colombian midfielder Freddy Guarin from Saint-Etienne; Uruguayan midfielder Cristian Rodriguez from Benfica Lisbon. 

Rio Ave 

Defender Bruno Novo from Santa Clara; Defender Jorge Humberto from Santa Clara; Forward Semedo from Odivelas; Defender Silvio from Odivelas; Midfielder Tarantini from Portimonense. 

Setubal 

Brazilian forward Bruno Moraes on loan from Porto; Goalkeeper Bruno Vale on loan from Porto; Brazilian midfielder Laionel on loan from Boavista; Forward Carlos Saleiro on loan from Sporting Lisbon; French defender Aly Cissokho from Gueugnon; Brazilian midfielder Mateus from Estrela Amadora; Brazilian midfielder Danilo Portugal from Goias. 

Sporting 

Argentinean defender Leandro Grimi (permanent signing) from Milan for a fee of €2.5m; Goalkeeper Ricardo Batista from Fulham; Defender Marco Caneira from Valencia; Forward Helder Postiga from Porto for a fee of €2.5m; Brazilian midfielder Fabio Rochemback on a free transfer from Middlesbrough. 

Trofense 

Defender Miguel Areias on a free transfer from Belenenses; Forward David Caiado from Sporting Lisbon; Midfielder Delfim from Naval; Defender Miguel Angelo from Portimonense; Defender Tiago Pinto on loan from Sporting Lisbon; Uruguayan forward Lipatin from Nacional; Brazilian midfielder Mercio from Aves. 

Benfica 

Forward Ariza Makukula from Sevilla for a fee of €3.5m; Romanian defender Laszlo Sepsi on loan from Gloria Bistrita; Forward Jose Manuel Barbosa on loan from Inter Milan; Brazilian midfielder Fellipe Bastos from Botafogo. 

Braga 

Chilean defender Pablo Contreras on a free transfer from Celta Vigo; Midfielder Miguelito from Benfica Lisbon. 

Porto 

Forward Rabiola (loan return) from Guimaraes; Midfielder Helder Barbosa (loan return) from Academica Coimbra. 

Sporting 

Argentinean defender Leandro Grimi on loan from Milan; Brazilian forward Rodrigo Tiui on a free transfer from Fluminense.

Copied from Sportingpress


----------

